# 2 Speed Abu Garcia



## lucescoflathead (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone use one? I'd like to get one and the prices keep going up and I'm wondering if they're worth it.. I'm leaning toward the 6500 for catfish. Thanks for the advice Todd


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 10, 2013)

I love my 6500, use it for catfish. Performs well. I also have a 7500 for salt water


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a 6500 I use for catfish also. I'd like to get a 2 speed 6500 but don't know if it makes any difference that a regular 6500. Thanks for the reply. Todd


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Dec 11, 2013)

My biggest to date was a 48lb blue cat on a 6500c3 model. Never messed with the two speed reels really don't think you need it for catfish. Now if you were going offshore for tuna or fishing the gulf for giant grouper I think a 2 speed would come in handy.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## shawnfish (Mar 18, 2014)

2 speed abu??? enlighten me please...


----------

